Ask HN: How do you pick your investments? What tools do you use? - tinuviel
======
wpmoradi
If you are talking about equities:

Very simple trick when investing in stocks. Look for companies with great
management. The better the management the more confident you can be of them
making similar decisions that lead them to success in the first place.
(doesn't always work - but worked so far for me).

Look for value in companies. Sometimes stupid news can open value in a
company. i.e. $TSLA's recent downfall and bounce back.

Most this type of info is available from following sources: Google finance,
Bloomberg, S&P Capital IQ, Seeking alpha, ...and believe it or not TWITTER.

